# Will all straight FEMALE furs...



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 20, 2007)

drop me a PM if you're lonely?  I wont dissapoint ^^

Oh yeah...and any other straight furry...doods...can use this place to pm the straight chicks...and what-not...


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 20, 2007)

...and all was silent...


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 20, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> ...and all was silent...


lawl.

You just got:


----------



## Aikon (Mar 20, 2007)

C'mon guys it's only been half an hour, I bet they're just waking up.

We need a thread like this, everyone deserves some lovin'... even me!Â Â 

Edit:  Ok, looks like my time settings are wrong, it's been an hour and a half ...


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 20, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> C'mon guys it's only been half an hour, I bet they're just waking up.
> 
> We need a thread like this, everyone deserves some lovin'... even me!Â Â
> 
> Edit:Â Â Ok, looks like my time settings are wrong, it's been an hour and a half ...



Nope we are awake, but it does say straight. I'm sure if there was a mention of bi in there then there just might be more action.


----------



## starla (Mar 20, 2007)

Required: could you put up with a baby puppy?


----------



## Mortane (Mar 20, 2007)

Could have something to do with the fact that a call-out like this has all the charm and grace of a cat-call . . .


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2007)

Haha geeze, yeah that's a GREAT way to get a female fur I guess.

I'm female but definitely NOT a fur.


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 20, 2007)

Mortane said:
			
		

> Could have something to do with the fact that a call-out like this has all the charm and grace of a cat-call . . .



:lol: yep so true.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 20, 2007)

I am not exactly a fur and I am taken~

Plus I think I am too young for a lot of people in this forum. I feel like a kid here X:


----------



## izartist (Mar 20, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> drop me a PM if you're lonely?  I wont dissapoint ^^
> 
> Oh yeah...and any other straight furry...doods...can use this place to pm the straight chicks...and what-not...



Gosh, you must be desperate...

PM ME TOO! lol.

*crickets chirp*


----------



## themocaw (Mar 20, 2007)

. . . why don't you just throw beads at them and yell "SHOW US YOUR TITS!?"  It'll be more honest about your intentions and probably more successful, and only a little less crude.


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 20, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> . . . why don't you just throw beads at them and yell "SHOW US YOUR TITS!?"Â Â It'll be more honest about your intentions and probably more successful, and only a little less crude.



Hey hey, lets be fair.... not all Mardi Gras goers do that..... Alright they do. *snickers* But being from Louisiana it is kinda funny seeing the out-of-towners get drunk and either be the flashie or the flashed.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 20, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> . . . why don't you just throw beads at them and yell "SHOW US YOUR TITS!?"Â Â It'll be more honest about your intentions and probably more successful, and only a little less crude.



Now now, don't assume


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought Droux says he was not human or a machine, I think female have already found other "machines" to do their bidding in a much more efficient manner


----------



## themocaw (Mar 20, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, I shouldn't assume.  Just because he's looking for lonely single female furs doesn't mean he has yiff on his mind.  Maybe he just wants to sit and discuss the writings of Bertram Russel, or play a nice, family-friendly game of Parcheesi.


----------



## JessicaElwood (Mar 20, 2007)

There is no real females on the internet be fur or not, damnit! Let us be a myth =p is fun to be part of cryptozoology.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 20, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Aikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I thought you were being all-inclusive of all of us on the thread.  Although, sex is a part of any relationship and kinda comes with the territory.


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 20, 2007)

JessicaElwood said:
			
		

> There is no real females on the internet be fur or not, damnit! Let us be a myth =p is fun to be part of cryptozoology.



Cryptozoology is a myth.


----------



## izartist (Mar 20, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Aikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know sex is on my mind, but I will wait until she is ready, but what I'm mostly after is a companion. Someone I can live the rest of my days with.  Though I don't know about the "Show us your tits!" part, I kinda want something like that to be more intimate, more of a sign of affection, something private, and only if we are truly in love with eachother.  

But we all know that true love doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes...but subtlety subtlety...make women want to be interested in you, not run away screaming XD (sorry giving away female secrets).


----------



## themocaw (Mar 20, 2007)

izartist said:
			
		

> I know sex is on my mind, but I will wait until she is ready, but what I'm mostly after is a companion. Someone I can live the rest of my days with.Â Â Though I don't know about the "Show us your tits!" part, I kinda want something like that to be more intimate, more of a sign of affection, something private, and only if we are truly in love with eachother.Â Â
> 
> But we all know that true love doesn't exist anymore.



The problem with being respectful of girls and not wanting to pressure them into sex is that sometimes it gets misconstrued as not desiring them physically. Â Â It's a delicate balance, but suffice to say, if she's pulling off clothes and saying things that don't usually get said outside of porn movies, it's not the best time to pull the "honey, I love you but want to respect your boundaries" thing.

True love does exist.Â Â What doesn't exist is fairy tale love.Â Â The difference is that fairy tale love is nothing but happiness and bliss and is as fake as a three dollar bill.Â Â True Love isn't always fun and joy.Â Â Sometimes you hurt each other so badly that you want to scream.Â Â But in the end, you come back to each other.Â Â You move on.Â Â You keep fighting.Â Â Because what you have is so sweet and so good that even the bad times can't make you give up on it.Â Â You'd sooner give up breathing.



			
				JessicaElwood said:
			
		

> There is no real females on the internet be fur or not, damnit! Let us be a myth =p is fun to be part of cryptozoology.



(puts on a silly hat and khaki outfit)  Good Eevening, Ladeez and Gentelmans, and welcome to ze Wild Kingdom.  Tonight we will be zearching for zee most eluzive creeturhe of zem all. . . ze Eentairnet Femaile.


----------



## izartist (Mar 20, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> izartist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely agree, about the things that usually don't get said, and what I should have said is that true love is hard to come by.  And yes, if you are truly in love with someone, then even the biggest of fights can't rip you apart.


----------



## Mortane (Mar 20, 2007)

The other problem with girls is that they can doubt your sincerity when you say stuff like true love and lifelong companion.  Although your speech on that is kinda endearing. 

Actually, most of the people I've been interested in like that were definitely friends first, and often friends-of-friends before that.Â Â Maybe you just need to start conversations with people who seem interesting, rather than putting out an all points bulletin. Â Â Even if they're not straight female furs.Â Â 'Cause you meet some of the best people through friends of friends. ^_^

That's just my take on it, though; I don't start conversations with people much, so I could be wrong.Â Â Still, conversation's never really bad, either. 


EDIT: Just realized you weren't the OP.  Whoops--sorry about that. X_x;  Still, I think the OP would be good to note it, anyway . . .


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 20, 2007)

JessicaElwood said:
			
		

> There is no real females on the internet be fur or not, damnit! Let us be a myth =p is fun to be part of cryptozoology.



Your avatar for teh WIN!


----------



## phoxxz (Mar 20, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> izartist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao. That was amazing. Someone better make a video and slap it on YouTube. 

and Mortane is right. my last boyfriend was a friend of a friend. It lasted really long and was a great relationship....then he started boozing and smoking weed and it all went to pot...(no pun intended.)


----------



## SachiCoon (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm a straight female *shrugs* We're out there. But I'm taken XD


----------



## SachiCoon (Mar 20, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> The problem with being respectful of girls and not wanting to pressure them into sex is that sometimes it gets misconstrued as not desiring them physically.   It's a delicate balance, but suffice to say, if she's pulling off clothes and saying things that don't usually get said outside of porn movies, it's not the best time to pull the "honey, I love you but want to respect your boundaries" thing.
> 
> True love does exist.  What doesn't exist is fairy tale love.  The difference is that fairy tale love is nothing but happiness and bliss and is as fake as a three dollar bill.  True Love isn't always fun and joy.  Sometimes you hurt each other so badly that you want to scream.  But in the end, you come back to each other.  You move on.  You keep fighting.  Because what you have is so sweet and so good that even the bad times can't make you give up on it.  You'd sooner give up breathing.



Finally someone who gets it! XD Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## tigermist (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow a thread made by Dourox w/e that didnt turn into a flame war. About the only thing I can say about love is when you find it never let go. Its rare to see true love, its turned into something more like relationships trying to fill a void of some type and never lasts long. Really all I have to add is just be there for one another the best you can.


----------



## quark (Mar 20, 2007)

Already taken, and even if I wasn't, Furaffinity would be the last place that I would look for a new boyfriend.  There are some nice people here to be sure, but not dating material. Plus, I'm sure you guys are nowhere near my part of the world.
Anyway, Druox, I thought you hated everything and everyone, and already had a girlfriend (whom you also hate?)  Or were you just trying to sound special again?


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 20, 2007)

OH NOES, *A SINGLE STR8 FURRY MALE!!!1* 




That kinda sounds like.....Oh,*LIKE ALMOST ALL STR8 FURRY MALES!!1* :lol:


j/k, of course. :wink:


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 20, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> ...Furaffinity would be the last place that I would look for a new boyfriend.Â Â There are some nice people here to be sure, but not dating material...



I believe this belongs in the generalization thread!


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone on FA who is "dating material" is probably already taken, thus removing them of the aforementioned status 

(I know some of you are still looking, but I hope you're looking offline and not on FA. rly.)


----------



## Khimaira (Mar 20, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I thought Droux says he was not human or a machine, I think female have already found other "machines" to do their bidding in a much more efficient manner



lol xD


----------



## tigermist (Mar 20, 2007)

No it doesn't the generalization thread was to bitch about generalization it just became a place for people to generalize when I failed to word it right.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 20, 2007)

tigermist said:
			
		

> No it doesn't the generalization thread was to bitch about generalization it just became a place for people to generalize when I failed to word it right.



PS: I was joking  Well, sarcasm at least


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 20, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> *Anyone on FA who is "dating material" is probably already taken, thus removing them of the aforementioned status*
> 
> (I know some of you are still looking, but I hope you're looking offline and not on FA. rly.)



...but I'm single... that means... ;_;



(XD)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Anyone on FA who is "dating material" is probably already taken, thus removing them of the aforementioned status
> 
> (I know some of you are still looking, but I hope you're looking offline and not on FA. rly.)



What, we can't have sigs that say "Mated with USERNAME <3"?


----------



## wut (Mar 20, 2007)

God damnit not another one of these threads. 

Go outside already.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 20, 2007)

Xipoid, you can't get a girlfriend because you're spending too much time looking for artists to be ridiculously generous to


----------



## Talynn (Mar 20, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> What, we can't have sigs that say "Mated with USERNAME <3"?



O NOEZ! D: D:


----------



## Dragma (Mar 20, 2007)

Somewhere out there.... a kitty is crying.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 20, 2007)

yay for stright lady furrys


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2007)

Talynn said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hated the term "mated" when it comes to relationships, it sounded like you guys took a dive in each other's crotch, sniffed it and said "We're good".

XD


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 20, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Xipoid, you can't get a girlfriend because you're spending too much time looking for artists to be ridiculously generous to



...[size=xx-small]I know[/size]

Want the whole list of artists? 


P.S.
Winky Face


----------



## Visimar (Mar 21, 2007)

All relationships I've had backfired on me in one way or another, but all of them have a similarity - I was the one who was dumped. So much for being the only one who was actually putting an effort into the relationship... *Huffs*

Back on topic. I think the OP(ost) is a little ridiculous. Why don't you root them out yourself instead of them come to you? And to stray off-topic again...



> What, we can't have sigs that say "Mated with USERNAME <3"?


What about "Mated with thin air"? lulz


----------



## Seto Ashura (Mar 21, 2007)

Dude, some girls really need to PM or IM me. I'm lonely as hell! Role-playing is a plus, too.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 21, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Talynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it sometimes leads to 'awkward' moments during conversations with Australians/New Zealanders to Eslewhere.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 21, 2007)

hey, how many REAL pm's did you get from this?


----------



## Seras (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow you guys are mean ^_^;  its as if he put on a vest of steaks and jumped into a pit of hungry lions.   Didn't your mother ever tell you, if you can't say somethin nice, don't say nothin at all? Hmms?


----------



## SachiCoon (Mar 21, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> Wow you guys are mean ^_^;  its as if he put on a vest of steaks and jumped into a pit of hungry lions.   Didn't your mother ever tell you, if you can't say somethin nice, don't say nothin at all? Hmms?



My mom is far worse than I am XD


----------



## Seras (Mar 21, 2007)

My mom is one of those proper british ladies..  though I feared when she carried her slipper in her hand x.x


----------



## SachiCoon (Mar 21, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> My mom is one of those proper british ladies..  though I feared when she carried her slipper in her hand x.x



My mom is Scottish and Irish...She's nothing BUT mouth!!  And if Pan and I ever reproduce, our kid is going to be just a giant mouth on legs! XDDD


----------



## Epsereth (Mar 21, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I hated the term "mated" when it comes to relationships, it sounded like you guys took a dive in each other's crotch, sniffed it and said "We're good".



Ahahahah! So true. XD

I _do_ usually use the term "mate" when referring to my SO, because I feel like a damned middle-schooler when I use the word "boyfriend," and the term "partner" wrongly implies that I'm a lesbian. Although I don't normally use the phrase "mated to" for much the same reason you hate it.

Ionno, sort of like how I like grapes but not grape juice, I guess. XD


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Mar 21, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> My mom is one of those proper british ladies..Â Â though I feared when she carried her slipper in her hand x.x



You should meet my grandmother, when I didn't do as I was told as a kid, she made me stand on a stool and hold a saucepan full of water for about ten minutes until I apologised for being a little shit. Infact.. she even took some photographs to humiliate me even more. I dont really blame her to be honest, I'd probably do the same and looking back on the pictures is prety lolz. Hoorah for Britain.


----------



## themocaw (Mar 21, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> Wow you guys are mean ^_^;  its as if he put on a vest of steaks and jumped into a pit of hungry lions.   Didn't your mother ever tell you, if you can't say somethin nice, don't say nothin at all? Hmms?



Maybe not a vest of steaks and jumped into a pit of hungry lions, but he did put on a vest of "desperately starving for yiff" and jumped into a pit of "annoyed furs." Does that count for anything?



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I hated the term "mated" when it comes to relationships, it sounded like you guys took a dive in each other's crotch, sniffed it and said "We're good".



With some furs, you can never be sure.



			
				Epsereth said:
			
		

> I _do_ usually use the term "mate" when referring to my SO, because I feel like a damned middle-schooler when I use the word "boyfriend," and the term "partner" wrongly implies that I'm a lesbian. Although I don't normally use the phrase "mated to" for much the same reason you hate it.
> 
> Ionno, sort of like how I like grapes but not grape juice, I guess. XD



I hereby propose a motion to come up with more interesting names for significant others.  "My love" and "my lover" tends to work.  So do pet names.  Or how about "beau"?  That'll give your relationship a nice Little House on the Prarie vibe.


----------



## starla (Mar 21, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Plus, I'm sure you guys are nowhere near my part of the world.



Is the trouble with the internet. No-one's anywhere near you and the ones that are ain't quite good enough. You want something exotic, but not too exotic.


----------



## phoxxz (Mar 21, 2007)

starla said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God you're right and it stinks :[

Illinois has no furries to boot. Ugh So far I've only met like 4. 

I just want a 'beau' (to quote themocaw lol) thats a damn furry. 

Not to mention the fandom is so shunned upon in most places.


----------



## SachiCoon (Mar 21, 2007)

starla said:
			
		

> Is the trouble with the internet. No-one's anywhere near you and the ones that are ain't quite good enough. You want something exotic, but not too exotic.



That's my problem. There are TONS of furries up in my area.....but they're all jackasses.


----------



## quark (Mar 21, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha oh God yes, I have those same problems when it comes to picking a term for my guy.  I will NEVER refer to him as my 'mate' cause the only people I've heard use that term are furries, and religious people. Plus, it sounds so nerdy. Like Arshes said, I didn't just drive straight for his crotch and declare him 'good enough'  
When I say boyfriend, it makes it sound like it's not a serious relationship, or that I'm just some giggly little girl, who thinks that she's in love despite the fact that she's only been on two dates with the guy. 
And as for partner, despite the fact that I have been using that term, along with boyfriend, I worry that someone is going to think that I'm talking about my lesbian lover.  I've got enough people thinking that I'm into the ladies, I don't need even more.
So there's another reason for me to want to get married.  I can talk about my 'husband' instead of my 'mate', 'boyfriend', or 'partner'


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL I like significant other for some reason. Just sounds classy.


----------



## phoxxz (Mar 22, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> LOL I like significant other for some reason. Just sounds classy.



Lol I do too, and you're right it just sounds classy.

I also like BEAU. It reminds me of southern belles calling for their boyfriends.

or an old saggy bloodhound....either one really.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Mar 22, 2007)

I sure hope this place doesn't become the next pounced.org...


----------



## starla (Mar 22, 2007)

phoxxz said:
			
		

> I also like BEAU. It reminds me of southern belles calling for their boyfriends.



But to me it sounds like the sub-par male lead of a crap American C-movie.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 25, 2007)

Ahh...so easy to make a topic of over 50 posts with you elitists!

Well, I forgot about this topic, found it again! and here I am!

Woo, this was mostly just my sick and twisted way to get attention...it worked ^^

And here I go! *whoosh*


----------



## FuzzlePup (Mar 25, 2007)

And I figured being with a girl meant a committed relationship and actually caring for that person with feelings that don't come from your pants. But thats just me.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 25, 2007)

IMO the person you have a relationship with should be someone you can trust with anything, someone who you enjoy being around even if there are no words or actions, and someone you care very deeply about. Pants feelings aren't wrong, but it should never be based on that.


----------



## FuzzlePup (Mar 25, 2007)

You see furries? Life isn't a big funky orgy, theres more too it O.O 
YOU HAVE BEEN FREED!


----------



## Mortane (Mar 25, 2007)

The more I see "elitist" used as an insult, the more I feel it really isn't one . . .


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 25, 2007)

Mortane said:
			
		

> The more I see "elitist" used as an insult, the more I feel it really isn't one . . .



Elitist _isn't_ an insult, it's a descriptor with negative connotations. There's nothing wrong with a small degree of elitism in certain fields like, say, medicine; however elitism on the internet and/or within a subculture like furry is often pretty ridiculous and unnecessary.

In this case, I'm not even sure who Druox is calling elitist or why...


----------



## foxkun (Mar 25, 2007)

*sniffs bf's crotch* werks for me...?

boyfriend does sound pretty sissy. I just generally have to do it 'cause, well, what else am I gonna call him? Then again his descriptor for me is generally "MINE!" but we'll not get into that...


----------



## minima (Mar 25, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I hated the term "mated" when it comes to relationships, it sounded like you guys took a dive in each other's crotch, sniffed it and said "We're good".
> 
> XD



I always figured when someone wrote "Mated with [x]" it meant they had only had sex that one time, sort of a very short tally sheet.


Of course, this being the intarweb, it may mean they've had sex with the person through tubes... -.-


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 25, 2007)

"you can't just dump stuff in the internet, it's not a big truck..i-it's a sceries of tubes"


----------



## chaotikat (Mar 25, 2007)

Rules of the furry interweb: If it's female and straight, it's taken. The End.


----------



## Mortane (Mar 25, 2007)

Ooh, cool.  I should tell that to the boy I like.  He'll be sure to go for me then.


----------



## SageHendrix (Mar 28, 2007)

Hears a circus barker in the distance, speaking in his fast cadence:
"Stepp rahhght up! Step right up!  If you are of the female persuasion, please step right up to our stage.  Don't be shy! Don't be scared!..."

Anyone else feel like a trained seal with this kind of thing?
*goes back to Photoshop*


----------



## themocaw (Mar 28, 2007)

Mortane said:
			
		

> Ooh, cool.Â Â I should tell that to the boy I like.Â Â He'll be sure to go for me then.



By the way, Mortane: love your avatar.  Nerdy girls are teh best


----------



## Blood Raven (Apr 16, 2007)

chaotikat said:
			
		

> Rules of the furry interweb: If it's female and straight, it's taken. The End.



lol that doesn't apply to me I'm straight, single and female. I'm just out of range for most of the furs when it comes to distance


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 16, 2007)

...

...

...

OH GOD I FEEL SO ALONE!!!!!!  D:

But maybe the horrible feeling of loneliness is what makes me a better guy. I've been looking, but I still have feelings for my pervoius girlfriend.

Maybe I'm just a pathetic fool (I don't even know where she moved to, some place near Victoria, kinda depressive because she never told me she was leaving, even as we were going out, till one day she left a phone message saying she'd be gone the next day. I tried calling her all that day, there was no answer at all.) but I can't settle with just anyone. I don't need sex to be happy with somebody, maybe I'm too shy or too picky.

The scary thing is, I'm reading through all these posts 9and those from the other thread) and I'm thinking "wow, these guys actually make me look normal". Not a bad thing, I'm just thinking how I have a good paying, stable job, schooling, good personality, fairly active online, ALSO very social offline, *NOT* into RPing (the whole sex obsession thing Rouge2's been pulling kinda scared me off from trying any RPs), and not too bad on the eyes either.

What, am I just weird, or am I afraid of loosing somebody again? Or maybe I just can't find anybody as special to me as she was...


----------



## foxy (Apr 16, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> But maybe the horrible feeling of loneliness is what makes me a better guy. I've been looking, but I still have feelings for my pervoius girlfriend.


The ideal for sexual attraction is defined, in men, by "alpha male" kind of social displays. 

Confidence, assertiveness, and generally being dominant are much more important then, say, intelligence or good looks. Good lucks are important of course, but I know some downright ugly as fuck guys with some pretty nice girls. And of course, for the majority of the population intelligence is simply irrelevant, regardless of whether or not that person says it is.

Social dominance of other people is the best, absolute BEST turn on for females. Many females may not consciously think this, but it turns out that this is usually the case. For the most part, people lie to themselves about what they view as sexually attractive. When they list something such as the OP, they are more or less listing the things they find admirable in any human being. Sexual attraction is purely physical. For males, this is a guarantee that the female in question is fertile and capable of reproducing. For males to be attractive, it requires that the male be dominant. This is all derived from our own instincts, our ancient roots that most people do not admit to but are very clearly engaged in them. 

Imagine a man who is funny, nice, and nice to talk to. All those things do not matter if he comes off as a wimp. Women instinctually desire security for their offspring; this is simply the best guarantee of the genes of a woman to be passed on to the next generation: Find a male capable of reproduction, willing, and capable of defence of offspring to better enable the growth of the subsequent results of the unquenchable desire for sexual intercourse.





			
				crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> What, am I just weird, or am I afraid of loosing somebody again? Or maybe I just can't find anybody as special to me as she was...


You have a lot of advice to digest already. What hasn't been mentioned yet is probably the most straight forward way to cast a wider net and that is to really focus on developing a social network of friends and acquaintances. My advice is to cast a wider net. I see your posting here as evidence that you realize this, just step it up in your immediate environment as well.

I know... easier said than done. Right?
Best wishes in your endeavor.


----------



## Bane (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah, what the hell. Shoot me the website! I'm on a lonely part of the planet. Stupid New Zealand no furry thing...


----------



## foxy (Apr 16, 2007)

Bane said:
			
		

> Stupid New Zealand no furry thing...


Im a furry girl & i do fursuit.





			
				Bane said:
			
		

> Ah, what the hell. Shoot me the website!


http://becomeaplayer.com/





			
				Bane said:
			
		

> I'm on a lonely part of the planet.


You can run to several third world countries and inside a month have an 18 year old hottie for a bride. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 16, 2007)

foxy said:
			
		

> â€¢ Do you get up at the same time every morning? Including weekends?
> â€¢ Are you overweight?
> â€¢ Do you have any addictions (caffeine, nicotine, sugar, etc.) youâ€™d like to break but havenâ€™t?
> â€¢ Is your email inbox empty right now?
> ...



May as well...

â€¢ Do you get up at the same time every morning? Including weekends?
Nope.
â€¢ Are you overweight?
Nope.
â€¢ Do you have any addictions (caffeine, nicotine, sugar, etc.) youâ€™d like to break but havenâ€™t?
Nope.
â€¢ Is your email inbox empty right now?
Nope.
â€¢ Is your office neat and well organized?
Nope.
â€¢ Is your home neat and well organized?
Yes.
â€¢ How much time do you waste in a typical day? On a weekend?
Around 2-3 hours a day during the week (not counting sleep), 4-5 each day on weekends.
â€¢ If you make a promise to someone, whatâ€™s the percentage chance youâ€™ll keep it?
100%
â€¢ If you make a promise to yourself, whatâ€™s the percentage chance youâ€™ll keep it?
90%
â€¢ Could you fast for one day?
Absolutely. I've once gone without any food for 31 hours (but I slept through most of it)
â€¢ How well organized is your computerâ€™s hard drive?
Very.
â€¢ How often do you exercise?
Every day. I cycle and run when the weater is nice, and I lift weights when I'm stuck indoors.
â€¢ Whatâ€™s the greatest physical challenge youâ€™ve ever faced, and how long ago was it?
Physically? I had to hang up 28 varying lights for my school's auditorium, by myself, when I was 13, Only 4'12 at the time, 32' in the air, when I was afraid of heights. That was a good few years ago.
â€¢ How many hours of focused work do you complete in a typical workday?
Around 10-12, varying on which weekday it is.
â€¢ How many items on your to do list are older than 90 days?
Six.
â€¢ Do you have clear, written goals? Do you have written plans to achieve them?
Yes. No.
â€¢ If you lost your job, how much time would you spend each day looking for a new one, and how long would you maintain that level of effort?
Easily 6+ hours spent looking, and I'd keep that going for as long as possilbe, because I *KNOW* I need money to pay for University.
â€¢ How much TV do you currently watch? Could you give up TV for 30 days?
Less then 5 hours worth a week. yes, I cound.
â€¢ How do you look right now? What does your appearance say about your level of discipline (clothes, grooming, etc)?
I try to dress pretty casually, keep my hair done up, was my hands as soonas I get them dirty, etc.
â€¢ Do you primarily select foods to eat based on health considerations or on taste/satiety?
Mostly helth-wise. I find a good mix of 'good" foods, with the occasional pizza dinner or cicken wings keeps a good balence. Also, I have not eaten anything from McDonalds in 3 years.
â€¢ When was the last time you consciously adopted a positive new habit? Discontinued a bad habit?
Just the other week, I took to emptying my room's garbage can atleast every 3 days. For the bad habit, I've stopped doing my homework the night before it's due.
â€¢ Are you in debt? Do you consider this debt an investment or a mistake?
No. People in debt usually stress themselevs out trying to get out of it. If I need anything, I get it myself.
â€¢ Did you decide in advance to be reading this blog right now, or did it just happen?
Just happened, I guess.
â€¢ Can you tell me what youâ€™ll be doing tomorrow? Next weekend?
Tomorow, I'll get up, go to school, go to work, get some dinner, maybe go on FA for a little bit, do some school work, then get to sleep. Next weekend, I've got an audition on the saturday, and on Sunday I'll probably be working or out with friends.
â€¢ On a scale of 1-10, how would you rate your overall level of self-discipline?
8
â€¢ What more could you accomplish if you could answer that last question with a 9 or 10?
I'd get a lot more coloring done (as seen on my userpage, there's a list)



> I know... easier said than done. Right?
> Best wishes in your endeavor.



Indeed. And thanks, hopefully I'll find someone.


----------



## foxy (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's three things for you:

1) Never supplicate yourself to a woman in an endeavor to win approval from her. She won't like it. To her, your attempt at trying to "win" her heart will be seen as a sign of desperation and therefore proof of your lower social value.

2) Don't be needy or clingy. While you may think that you are being compassionate, caring or nuturing, she'll perceive it as a sign of insecurity and a lack of self-esteem. Her opinion of you will plummett.

3) Never apologize for being a man!!! 

These are just three rules for you to follow, there are more if you want to know them. But the best thing that you can do for yourself is to ignore all the silly stuff coming out from contemporary society, you don't need to understand women better, you need to understand yourself better and appreciate that.

The big question is: What kind of girl that makes you happy?


----------



## Blood Raven (Apr 16, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



i still have feeling for some of my ex-boyfriends but have manged to stay friends with them, Im one of the rp'ing females but it dosen't consume my life work is almost always a first, then my free time just gets fit around that, mainly i have been to busy with expanding art to worry with rp too much lately though I still love it, as for your girl she was cruel to you for that, you will keep feelings for her a long time but that doesn't mean you can't make room for someone else, and in time other people when you find the  right one will help ease every pain


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 16, 2007)

woah, what happened in here? This thread went from stinging sarcasm to a questionnaire.


----------



## Blood Raven (Apr 16, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> woah, what happened in here? This thread went from stinging sarcasm to a questionnaire.



that is because foxy has come to put in her opinion


----------



## Blood Raven (Apr 16, 2007)

Edited this post for my own reasons some one kindly delete it


----------



## Blood Raven (Apr 16, 2007)

foxy said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please..... thats all i used to date in men and most of the socially dominating types are well jerks (i said most) because then when taking them home they would run your life for you, you are who you are and don't change for no one, you can only speak for yourself as to what you like not for the masses, as for me being me give me a gentlemen in public and an Alpha in the sheets


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 16, 2007)

Uh, just for future reference, you can just use 'edit' to change/add whatever you need. Unless you really feel the need to emphasize a point with multiple posts, though bold may work just as well if properly moderated.


----------



## Blood Raven (Apr 16, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Uh, just for future reference, you can just use 'edit' to change/add whatever you need. Unless you really feel the need to emphasize a point with multiple posts, though bold may work just as well if properly moderated.



yeah i edited my pc is being a pain today, but maybe i should just start ruining her forums by copying her like a parrot.....


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Apr 16, 2007)

foxy said:
			
		

> The big question is: What kind of girl that makes you happy?



A Foxy girl


----------



## themocaw (Apr 16, 2007)

It's not a question of being socially dominating as just assertive.  Having a backbone is not the same as beating up on other people.  Not being a doormat is not the same as walking all over other people.

Here is a hint: if a girl treats you like shit, it's not attractive to let her do it "because you love and respect her."  For chrissake, have some self-respect first: I've seen furry males grovel and beg to a girl, going "noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo don't say that I love you," "I love you" generally consisting of, "I masturbate to your fursona."  I've seen a furry femme basically beat some guy over the head on the internet saying, "Look, I hate you, you're annoying, everything about you just annoys me, leave me the hell alone, please," and been told, "Please don't say that, I'll do anything, let's work this out."  NO.  NO NO NO NO NO.  Walk away, dude.  Quit trying to lead a dead horse to water.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 16, 2007)

foxy said:
			
		

> The big question is: What kind of girl that makes you happy?




I honestly don't know the answer to that.


----------



## Goofygopher (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope you find someone! It's always nice to be in love. It makes life a bit more livable!


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 9, 2007)

*Angry*Â Â Love sucks...
You say love makes life more livable?  What about for the rest of us?
What happens to the "unloveables"?  Being in love and not having it returned can rip a soul in two.
Some people don't have lack the certain traits others have that allows love to find them easily and for them to easily find love.  I'm not referring to lust, mind you, I'm reffering to the feeling you get when the only person you want to look at is her, and you can't say anything to her for fear of sputtering your way through a sentence.   I HATE LOVE.  It's the wrost thing in the world for some people, and the best for others.  For me?  It hurts.


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 9, 2007)

As far is idiocy goes:

THIS THREAD DELIVERS YOU GUYZ!

OYEZ BITCHES!


----------



## themocaw (May 9, 2007)

Why must you raise the dead?


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

Woah... this thread got intense compared to the beginning.  I know what you're all talking about though... what i wouldn't give for a handsome scalie to wrap me up and carry me away... (not for just yiffing mind you)  

And love does hurt.  >.<  I feel it even though i've never been dumped.  When you look at someone whom you just love with all your heart, and just isn't interested in you that way...  Damn.  I dunno, maybe i've gotten colder or jaded or something but i kinda have a shield between me and my emotions now.  Deep deep friendship is good too; it can help hold me up when there's no one else to turn to.  I treasure it with all my soul, a good friend.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

girls on teh intarwebz!?!? liez! there are only old men and 12 year olds!


...now being serious, love does hurt, but life is a big stack of misery, and love is the only thing that makes it bearable. Its great when you find someone, who by just being near them, talking to them, for that short amount of time, everything feels alright, your world feels at peace, no more worries, you forget your pains and everything else negative.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

Hey!  I'm a single 18 year old girl.  I'm on the interwebz.  XD

but yeah, agree with you about finding a surreal ultimate peace with someone who can make your worries go away.  ah, but only if...


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

Siluren Nagina said:
			
		

> Hey!  I'm a single 18 year old girl.  I'm on the interwebz.  XD
> 
> but yeah, agree with you about finding a surreal ultimate peace with someone who can make your worries go away.  ah, but only if...



LIEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( lots of exclaimation marks to give it "more expression"...while we're at it..) !111!!1111one11!!!elevenone1!!onehundredeleven

Yeah...sadly its like the smallest taste of honey, and you miss it when its gone. Separation sucks :cry:


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

Hahahah!  Fine don't believe me.  XD  You'll just never get to see any pics. lol (Just messin')

But ya, seperation.  Never been dumped, but the times in between stil suck.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*nods* especially when they are far away.. you worry like crazy about them....


----------



## The Sonic God (May 10, 2007)

I have an extremely hard time trying to find an attractive, straight female furry that's available?

Should I broaden my search?


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

well i actually have a question for all you guys out there.  Are you looking for strictly straight furries?  Or are any girls in the furry fandom that are attracted to guys allowed?  Like bisexuals, pansexuals, avians, scalies, aquatics ect...


----------



## The Sonic God (May 10, 2007)

Bisexual furries I don't have a problem with... I just won't get in bed with them (doesn't need to go that far anyway). I don't think I need to explain.

Serious relationships are an extremely rare commodity. I'm talking about true love, something that two people need to work on, respect each other and be loyal to each other.

Can you find that anymore?

(Notice I didn't mention a gender.)


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

Well, I will say I wouldn't care if my mate had other sexual interests, as long as her main interest was in guys (namely, me) as for her species, that doesn't really matter, it all just makes it more interesting.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

And yes Sonic God, you probably should  Its very, very unlikely you will find a honest girl over the internet that looks like a model from a magazine


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

well, being bisexual or pansexual or any other denomination doesn't nessecarily mean disloyal or promiscuous.  I'm bi, but i only believe in being involved with one person at a time, i don't do one night stands or flings, and i really look for companionship over sex.  In fact, i'm abstinent until marrige.


----------



## The Sonic God (May 10, 2007)

I couldn't tell you how many times I found one's avatar to be very sexually attractive, but didn't even mirror who they are or what they looked like (rarely do I see this nowadays.)

Zigzag, for example. Very attractive... very male... I don't do males. 

You get the point.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*nods at Siluren* Thats a good way to go, it will make you much happier in life. Personally, I don't want a close relationship to be sexual, thats a weak foundation for a relationship, I prefer someone who makes me feel like I mentioned earlier. Someone who will be there for ya, and be your companion. Your mate should also be able to be considered a " best friend" in my opinion.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

Precisely.  Someone reliable that you can turn to and be open with and can turn to you in return.  A best friend whom you can cuddle with and truly love.  I am in full agreement with you Spirit.  However, for me, a mutual supportive relationship is an idea so sweet to me it seems surreal and impossible.


----------



## The Sonic God (May 10, 2007)

Wouldn't your mate always be your best friend? Or am I misunderstanding.

I've seen really rocky relationships over the years... and my parents are divorced. But I've also seen very solid relationships. My grandparent's on my mother's side of the family have been married for 55 years.

I really do think that its a combination of many things: Faith, love, hard work, forgiveness, tolerance, et cetera. And love is one of those things that you need "on-the-job" training for.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*nods* forgiveness is a very big thing. If you can't easily forgive the person you care about the most, then you are doing something wrong.

Not always SonicGod, they aren't always. Those relationships usually don't work out either. Almost never hold together for long.

It may seem impossible Siluren, and even though I used to not believe in this, there really is someone out there for everyone. You never know when, or where, or how you will meet them, so be ready, because opportunity only knocks once, then it is gone forever.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

That's very true Sonic.Â Â It's just that many people don't look at a mate as a best friend type thing.Â Â They see mating as possible without the deep connections past sex.Â Â I think that a friendship base is more important than the sex, and i know some people share my opinion, but alot of people don't.Â Â It's actually part of the reason i'm not straight.Â Â The person i love is far more important than the genitles they posess.Â Â Though i do really reeally want to have children with my future mate some day, if mr perfect turns out to be miss perfect, however much i may want a Mr, i won't turn her down.Â Â I'd rather be happy and find an alternative way to have children.

Edit:
Thank you Spirit.  Your words are very kind and i truly appreciate them.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

Edit: looks like I can get some use from this after all!

Thats a very good mentality Siluren, I'm sure you will find someone, better you live a happy life with whoever, than to live a unstable and/or unhappy one with someone just because of gender. While I myself, could never be with a guy ( sorry all you guys out there), thats a good mentality and it will get you far. *nods and smiles* I'm glad they help you, I try to help at least one person each day.


----------



## The Sonic God (May 10, 2007)

Sex is fun... but that's it. I've never had sex... so, what kind of experience would I have? Only a little... being pure means being clean... not just of things like STDs, but being clean of betrayal. I'm still a kid at nearing 26 years old, so, I think waiting is probably my best option.

A mate is wonderful to have... someone to share your secrets, someone to share the pain... or the joy, someone to cherish, someone to make life worth living as it were.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

That would be the same here for me Sonic, only you have several years more tacked on than me 

I agree, even though I can't say from experience, it is just a thing, and like all things, it will get less and less over time. Something seems much more valuble when its something you haven't/can't have, and when you actually get it, it loses most of its luster. This applies to many, many things.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you spirit.  I totally agree with sonic, but i have less years too.  and i dunno what sex will be like afterwards and how my perspectives will change, as i haven't been there...


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*shrugs* I merely base if off many of the desirable things I've pursued in my life. That new game/system/paintball gear/shirt/whatever? Sure seemed much more awesome before I had it. After a few weeks, its not that special anymore.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

I usually have more fun with game systems after i get them.  It's like i go on crack. XD  but that's just me. lol


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*laughs* Ok, I guess game systems was a bad example since new games are always out, but I'm sure you catch my meaning 

and hellz yeah, I still have my good ol' Gamecube and super smash bros melee.. and still love playing it.. and its been like...5? 6 years?


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

Dude, i pwned you!  I still have an addiction to my old sega genisis!
XD

wow, i'm such a nerd.  lol


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

Not quite! I still have Super Mario Bros. and my NES! >:3

We have an Atari somewhere in the attic too.. as well as a sega genesis and sega CD, and a PS1.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

omfg, *bows*
XD
love the old systems.  they're classic.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*grins* damn strait!

I used to have a Virtual Boy too..oh god Wario Land was a fun game..but it finally broke and got thrown away :cry:


Edit: I even have the original Sonic the Hedgehog game for Genesis ^^


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

Anyone remember that old ninja game that had a bajillion levels?Â Â or streets of rage? both on sega.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

I don't think so, my memory is very bad ever since a biking accident I had, but i do know I still have Cyborg Justice for genesis.

Edit: perhaps we should make a thread in the Entertainment area to continue this discussion? I don't want to get my ears chewed on by an admin for going off topic <_<;;


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

ok, but let's continue this topic.  Straight female furs (or scales) do exist on the internet!  And we're not all repulsively ugly either!  *pouts*


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

Eh, furry pretty much means everything, wether you have fur,scales, or whatever ^^ Despite the urge to jokingly poke fun at that statement, its the truth 

Edit: I made the thread, its in the Frags Left section


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, but i've met a few furs that only like furry furs...  i was just.. 

>.>


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*gently pats you* Yeah, I see what you are getting at. Don't let it trouble you.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

Ok.  ^..^
*spontaneous hug*


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*hugs back* similarly, I've met scale furrys who only like other scaly furs.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

rly?  where are they?  Lol.  I'm cool with all furs, but scales are rare... especially snakes.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*nods* indeed, you don't see many snakes. I haven't seen a gecko or anything like that, but I think I remember an Iguana. There around here somewhere, I don't recall their names.. ( I remember faces)


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 10, 2007)

hmmm interesting...  I've met more penguins then i've met snakes.  I know 2 penguins and no snakes. lol


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2007)

*blinks* penguins? I haven't seen one of those. As far as furrys I know in general, i know more dragons than anything else @_@ after that its foxes then wolves.


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2007)

I've seen a dolphin one.
But it seems that for some odd reason this "Fur" fandom seems to have a lot of "Furry" things.

x.=.x


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 11, 2007)

i see foxes and wolves more than anything.  Then dragons... then the ocasional raven or griffin and then more furry furries...


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2007)

I kinda wish there weren't so many wolves. I've loved wolves since I was a very small child, and in RL I have arctic blue eyes that look so much like a wolf's eyes, i really can't see myself as anything else. My room is -covered- in wolf stuff <<;

Anyway, yeah there are pretty few Gryphon furries too. I've yet to see anything like a salamander either. I've seen one dolphin and one shark though.


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2007)

I want to see a Giant Isopod anthro .


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2007)

......oO ick. I hate bugs >< ( no offense to any bug furrys) they give me the willys ><


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2007)

but it would look so cool!


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2007)

Agreed!    ...   ...  <_<    >_>   bugs give me the willys >< * shudders*


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 11, 2007)

well, if it was anthropomorphized it wouldn't be totally bug..


----------



## Jelly (May 11, 2007)

(It isn't technically a bug, anyways...*k-kawff*)

Although, yes...that would be most awesome. <_>


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2007)

yeah that's right it's a crab...


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 11, 2007)

it just looks frekking awesome.


----------



## Geist (May 11, 2007)

I can't help but think Zerg Rush.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 11, 2007)

OMG!  i was totally thinking about that.  That and pokemon of course.


----------



## soundhound (May 11, 2007)

i really dont get threads like this :|


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 11, 2007)

well, it started with a sort of advirtisment to try and get girl-fur sn's, but now we're just talking about how a bug/crab girl would be, and if she'd be hot or not.


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> yeah that's right it's a crab...



It looks like a giantass monster Roly-Poly bug oO


----------



## Jelly (May 11, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're referring to potato/pill bugs, that's because...well...it kind of is. 
They're both isopods (an order of crustaceans)! ^_^


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2007)

*remembers the time one started crawling up his leg with those weird feeling feet and shivers* They aren't so bad, but I'm not too sure about those giant ones. I'm sure it would be an awesome fursona, I just don't like bugs/bug like things that much ^^;


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2007)

I herd tat they make good pets


----------



## soundhound (May 12, 2007)

Siluren Nagina said:
			
		

> well, it started with a sort of advirtisment to try and get girl-fur sn's, but now we're just talking about how a bug/crab girl would be, and if she'd be hot or not.


oh
well then, yeah, definetely. pinchers are sexy.


----------



## phoxxz (May 12, 2007)

Lmao this thread is still alive...

Hilarious.

Not even on the topic of STRAIGHTFEMALEFURZ.

I love this forum XD


----------



## Rilvor (May 12, 2007)

What I find amusing about this forum is it doesn't even move unless theres something to argue about :3


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 15, 2007)

*sarcastic* REALLY? I hadn't noticed... *chuckle*Â Â That's the beauty of forums... you can argue with people so far away that you can be your real self without getting scared that you might get knocked the hell out(as they would say on friday(the movie series)) *laughs*


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 16, 2007)

Woah!  This thread is still alive?


----------



## Rilvor (May 16, 2007)

*shotgun blasts the thread to the face* not anymore.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 16, 2007)

threads have faces?  I'll take your word for it.

*backs away*


----------



## shy (May 16, 2007)

LOL @ This thread not being banninated yet.

Also, LOL @ how all the chicks were like "GREAT WAY TO ASK IF THERE ARE WOMEN HERE, JERKS" but I am pretty sure there is a similar thread about straight guys in the furry fandom.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 16, 2007)

I would never ask someone out like this... I wouldn't even ask someone to yiff like this... of course, I never yiffed and I never had a girlfriend, so who am I to say anything?


----------



## icywind1980 (May 16, 2007)

Hmm. I'm a femme.. And a fur. 

But I'm not interested in you (original poster), sorry.


----------



## Whiteblur (May 16, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> drop me a PM if you're lonely?Â Â I wont dissapoint ^^
> 
> Oh yeah...and any other straight furry...doods...can use this place to pm the straight chicks...and what-not...



This is actually rather sad, any chance you probably had was just kicked off the field by how you worded it.

You have to use a little more emotion, proper spelling, perhaps a little dignity and lack of the word 'chicks' which is deemed disrespectful by Any fem ive had the pleasure of speaking to, and i imagine none of them enjoy being called chicks(unless they are actual Hen furs which ive never even seen before, but that would be interesting ^^) i personally believe the nice slow and sweet path works the most online(in real life what you said would have a higher chance of working than here, i will never understand why the sweet girls go after the moronic asshole guys, ill just never know....) you have to be willing to charm, try to form an emotional connection or hell atleast form a friendship, Droux what you said reeks of (Yiff yiff yiff yiff) and thats about all i see when i read it, sorry to criticise and mention it after its been out of style for awhile, but im a wolf who believes if you respect, protect, and care about a girl you will truely be able to show her that no bad ass is worth her time ^^

Thats just my dollar bill and my 2 cents


----------



## Evangeline (May 20, 2007)

Well, this is interesting..........


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 21, 2007)

Like I said, I wouldn't even think of asking someone... I'f I ever would... ya know... do that... it would be for one of three reasons...
a) someone asked me to and i know them
b) It helps to move along a storyline, and I actually developed a thread-relationship w/ the person
c) I really truly think the person is beautiful inside and out

either way, I gotta know the person first... so why are you gonna ask to yiff with people you don't know?  Doncha know, that's how most web-STDs get sent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riffraffuk (May 21, 2007)

man this guy got 9 pages of ragging!!
LOSER!


----------



## codewolf (May 21, 2007)

riffraffuk said:
			
		

> man this guy got 9 pages of ragging!!



jeez.... thats gotta be a record :lol:


----------



## Purplecat (May 21, 2007)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> I sure hope this place doesn't become the next pounced.org...


I know i'm quoting a two months old post.

But...

Does anyone else find the pounced.org banner creepy? :S

Oh yeah, I even know a female fur real life. She's my sister though. xD And yes, she's taken by someone so don't bother asking me about her anyway. 

Oh yeah, sometimes I would like to have some kind of relation but... I'm not really sure if it's worth it in this point of my life. I seem to mostly care about my education and career right now.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (May 21, 2007)

Now to kill the rumour about real straight furry girls do not excist online. Im a female, Im a furry lifestyler, Im online and Im 100% straight  but I am also taken and is in a serious relationship, so this girl aint available sorry.

But another thing that I must add is that I strongly disagree with Foxy, while that may be her rules it does not apply to all females, far from actually.. I, just to take an example. Love when males try to win my heart. I do not see it as a lower social value of the man, but actually see it as a man daring to show emotions.. THAT is a strong man in my eyes, one not afraid to show feelings and love. and I like men to be clingy (how ever not too much) I like being worshipped ;p hehehehehe and I like when men try to understand us instead of playing cavemen and going "RAAARRR! Im a male, bitch! I need not to understand your feelings"

My advise to any man who are looking for a female mate, be yourself! then she will also fall in love with who you truelly are, sex craving caveman or french gentleman.


----------



## codewolf (May 21, 2007)

Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> My advise to any man who are looking for a female mate, be yourself! then she will also fall in love with who you truelly are, sex craving caveman or french gentleman.



good piece of advice there people  worked for me


----------



## Project_X (May 21, 2007)

..........if you people wheren't arguing, and if I came on the forums more often, I would ask if anyone wants to pm/e-mail mail me but it seems dead and in the path of the ban hammer...


----------



## Evangeline (May 21, 2007)

Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> Now to kill the rumour about real straight furry girls do not excist online. Im a female, Im a furry lifestyler, Im online and Im 100% straight  but I am also taken and is in a serious relationship, so this girl aint available sorry.
> 
> But another thing that I must add is that I strongly disagree with Foxy, while that may be her rules it does not apply to all females, far from actually.. I, just to take an example. Love when males try to win my heart. I do not see it as a lower social value of the man, but actually see it as a man daring to show emotions.. THAT is a strong man in my eyes, one not afraid to show feelings and love. and I like men to be clingy (how ever not too much) I like being worshipped ;p hehehehehe and I like when men try to understand us instead of playing cavemen and going "RAAARRR! Im a male, bitch! I need not to understand your feelings"
> 
> My advise to any man who are looking for a female mate, be yourself! then she will also fall in love with who you truelly are, sex craving caveman or french gentleman.



I agree with this so much, as a male I try and do that as often as I can, and I did have a BS moment when reading Foxy's post.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 22, 2007)

Wanna know what I've noticed?  All the female furs seem to be in a relationship with some other fur here... I could be wrong though, so if I am please tell me.


----------



## Project_X (May 22, 2007)

Well. Your not all wrong. There are some free furs and scales out there. Just gotta look harder or advertise that your single and in need of a friend.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 22, 2007)

Wouldn't that seem kinda desperate?


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2007)

Why can't this thread just die already?


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 22, 2007)

cuz it can't now answer my question.


----------



## jackalbot (Jun 3, 2007)

I should be asking the same thing - only because I don't know of many other females on FA... <_<  I hang out with all the cool ones.  *laughs*  But seriously, I'm married.  So yeah.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 3, 2007)

Damn it, some one cut this thread's head off, fill its mouth with salt, and stitch it shut already.


----------

